# Betta Plush (in progress)



## TheStormyPetrelofCrime (Nov 25, 2013)

It's cool that this forum has an art thread. Thought you all might enjoy seeing my little project.




He's about six inches from nose to tail, for now.
For the past two months I've been hand sewing little fish plushies when I get bored. Also I have way more cotton than any one person needs.
Anyway, thought I might as well try a betta.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That looks cool. 
Hey, for all you know you could market those! lol


----------



## TheStormyPetrelofCrime (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks!
First let's see if I can even sew all those fins in correctly.
Tiny tiny tiny things being turned inside out. I feel like I have brats for fingers.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, hello, did I hear someone say they need a marketer? The plush looks amazing!


----------



## TheStormyPetrelofCrime (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright! I've got the pectoral, dorsal, caudal, and anal fins sewn. Just need to do the grump danglers and then figure out how to put it all together. That's a lot of fin for a tiny body.


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Is the plushie finished? I'm curious as to how it came out, (love the fabric choice!)


----------



## TheStormyPetrelofCrime (Nov 25, 2013)

ta daaaaa
I've had it done for a while, just kept forgetting to photograph it.
Next one I'll stitch on gills. Not sure how to go about improving the rest though. Might just have to make it bigger.


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh it is beautiful!!!!!!!!  yes the size may help with the details


----------

